# Testing tonight



## Greg King (May 31, 2006)

Going for yellow belt tonight, very nervous,have to break a board with a step behind side kick.not to worried but just concerned about my accuracy.


----------



## kenposikh (May 31, 2006)

Hope it all goes well for you.

Should be fine give it your best shot and let us know how it went.


----------



## shesulsa (May 31, 2006)

You'll do well, Greg - no worries!


----------



## stone_dragone (May 31, 2006)

Best of luck, relax and enjoy.  Take the opportunity to learn!


----------



## Gemini (May 31, 2006)

Just make sure to get a good look at the board. I'm sure you'll be fine. Good luck! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Last Fearner (May 31, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> Going for yellow belt tonight, very nervous,have to break a board with a step behind side kick.not to worried but just concerned about my accuracy.


My advice . . . . Don't Miss!  :ultracool 

By the time I post this, you will probably already have tested, and passed with flying colors (yellow that is).  Hey, you're already a yellow belt here at MT!  So, congratulations!  

CM D. J. Eisenhart


----------



## matt.m (May 31, 2006)

You will do fine man, no worries at all.


----------



## HKphooey (May 31, 2006)

So how did it go?


----------



## terryl965 (May 31, 2006)

I would say good luck but skill always win out every time.
Terry


----------



## IcemanSK (May 31, 2006)

I'm sure ya did great, Greg!


----------



## Greg King (May 31, 2006)

Test went great .shot through the board and never even felt my foot make contact.The Masters pushed us very hard tonight .lots of falls, kicks,punches,and whatever else he could think of.Won't know if i passed for another week or two,but the blackbelt that tested me said he was impressed with the way i stuck with the class(they almost made me bow out cause i was sweating so bad and my face was so red).Soooo i made it through ......onward and upward......I'm tired and i'm going to bed now.


----------



## Last Fearner (May 31, 2006)

A well deserved rest!  Congratulations on a job well done!
artyon: artyon: 

CM Eisenhart


----------



## kenposikh (Jun 1, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> Test went great .shot through the board and never even felt my foot make contact.The Masters pushed us very hard tonight .lots of falls, kicks,punches,and whatever else he could think of.Won't know if i passed for another week or two,but the blackbelt that tested me said he was impressed with the way i stuck with the class(they almost made me bow out cause i was sweating so bad and my face was so red).Soooo i made it through ......onward and upward......I'm tired and i'm going to bed now.


 


Congratulations sleep well ache for the next few days and then back to more punishment err I meant training.

A big well done


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jun 1, 2006)

Focus on the center of the target and just let it go, blast right through it! Step up and finish it off. 

Good luck, and remember when you get higher up the MA ladder this will seem like nothing to you.


----------



## MJS (Jun 1, 2006)

Congrats on your new rank!!!artyon: 

Keep up the hard work!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 1, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> Test went great .shot through the board and never even felt my foot make contact.The Masters pushed us very hard tonight .lots of falls, kicks,punches,and whatever else he could think of.Won't know if i passed for another week or two,but the blackbelt that tested me said he was impressed with the way i stuck with the class(they almost made me bow out cause i was sweating so bad and my face was so red).Soooo i made it through ......onward and upward......I'm tired and i'm going to bed now.



_WooHoo! Congratulations!!!

artyon:

:asian:
_​


----------



## Miles (Jun 1, 2006)

Greg King said:
			
		

> Test went great .shot through the board and never even felt my foot make contact......Soooo i made it through ......onward and upward......I'm tired and i'm going to bed now.


 
Congratulations Greg!  It is funny that sometimes that which worries us is actually what comes easy.  When you don't even feel the break, that is usually a good sign! 

What do you get to learn as a yellow belt?

Miles


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 1, 2006)

Nice job, Greg!artyon:


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 1, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## bluemtn (Jun 1, 2006)

*Congratulations, Greg!  artyon: *


----------



## Lisa (Jun 2, 2006)

*Congrats Greg!
artyon:
*​


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 2, 2006)

_*WOO HOO GREG!! *_artyon:


----------

